# The NYT probably isn't going to review my book, but it's a start



## BWFoster78 (Dec 12, 2012)

They've reviewed a self-published book.  Read a Forbes article about it here.


----------



## Dan Latham (Dec 15, 2012)

The message is, it helps to have friends who are book reviewers.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dan Latham said:


> The message is, it helps to have friends who are book reviewers.



True enough, but it's interesting that a self published author got reviewed, regardless of his connections.


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Dec 16, 2012)

The NYT is slowly being forced into recognizing indie books through raw embarrassment. It really started when USA Today covered Amanda Hocking as a major bestseller - which she was - although the NYT never posted her books to their lists. They didn't post self published books to their bestseller charts...   The USA Today coverage embarrassed them, made them look ineffective and behind the times, and they didn't like it - so shortly afterward they started covering SOME self published books on the bestseller lists. Now they listed a review of a self published book. More will come, in time.

In the meantime, if you want to be reviewed in the NYT, buy advertising space there. They almost never review books published by any company except those buying ad space in their newspaper. Essentially, the reviews in the NYT are "paid", because in order to get your books reviewed there, a company usually needs to buy ad space from the paper.


----------

